

Ask HN: What the hell happened to LaunchRock? - sixQuarks

I'm in the process of setting up a launch page and I was gonna use LaunchRock.com, but when you go to their site, it doesn't make sense anymore.  What the hell is their service now?
======
eeek
Looks like LaunchRock has sacrificed their UX and value proposition on the
altar of monetization. Selling domain name registrations is a decent
monetization plan. However I think they need to bring back the primary value-
prop communication before trying to sell the domain ( like asking to marry on
first-date ). They could even charge $5 for a year of their service up-front,
then charge $15 for domain registration etc and continually up-sell users into
more services. The approach LaunchRock is using today will most likely loose
too many people at the top of the funnel. The appearance of .co restriction is
disappointing also ( did they get bought by the .co company? )

